# Help??



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and yes you need a vet to check her if she is in foal then she needs different feed ect good luck I hope she is not in foal sorry


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Most mares are sensitive around their udders unless they have been trained not to be.
I have mares that are tolerant of someone touching their udders and some that wont. This in no way means that they are in foal.
The only way to be sure it to get a vet out and have her palpated. 
You need to spend the money to ascertain if she is or is not bred. Shalom


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Having them come out to palpate is usually not that expensive. I think the last time I had it done it was 35 plus a 15 buck call fee.


----------

